# 1965 vs 2015



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

So far in 2015, fifty years later, I'd say we've not learned from the past...

What Happened in 1965 inc. Pop Culture, Prices and Events


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The past is repeating. I thought this was going to be about a certain .223 rifle platform.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

For me, I was aboard a destroyer off the coast of RVN. Glad that is all over for me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In 1965 I was a small child, exceptionally cute and witty. I had not learned to curse yet. There were very few illegals and muslimes had not infiltrated our cities. LBJ and the idiots in DC were laying the plans to FUBAR We The People.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Great site. I'll bookmark it.

People today born after 1965 may not realize how the last part of that decade brought massive unrest bordering on anarchy. Between the civil rights riots and the anti war riots, cops being killed, bombings. 
Today's activities in Baltimore, Ferguson, Cleveland, etc are small potatos compared to the 60's.

Side note: 1965 was the year my high school was integrated. I was in the 11th grade. 4 very brave black kids were placed in Riviera Beach High School, Riviera Beach, Florida. Racism then was organized and state sanctioned. Those today who cry "racism" have no flippin' idea what REAL racism is.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

In 1965 I wasn't even a thought in my 10 year old parents minds! 

That was a good read. Thanks.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> In 1965 I wasn't even a thought in my 10 year old parents minds!
> 
> That was a good read. Thanks.


I was at least around back then - your parents age .... but I do remember the riots .... I remember, on one of them, my Dad stopping home to pick up his pistol before taking out the truck .... the Teamsters and the trucking companies had an informal agreement about the riot situation .... they wanted the cargo delivered but the union needed the drivers protected .... the agreement was to basically turn a blind eye to the drivers being armed .... kind of an eye opener for a 10 yr old


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Great site. I'll bookmark it.
> 
> People today born after 1965 may not realize how the last part of that decade brought massive unrest bordering on anarchy. Between the civil rights riots and the anti war riots, cops being killed, bombings.
> Today's activities in Baltimore, Ferguson, Cleveland, etc are small potatos compared to the 60's.
> ...


all the suburbs back in 1960's that were the white buffer zone between us and the Chicago riots are all black now ..... all fell like dominoes over the last 60 years .... the one's that were the pride & joy of the 2nd Generation immigrant Poles & Italians are almost uninhabitable now - even the average blacks won't live there ..... giant cesspools - same thing all across the country and in every major city


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was 13 in 1965 and I was just discovering that Cynthia Bell and Renee Kuban were very interesting classmates. 

The trauma of Kennedy's assassination was still fresh in our memories. Our growing involvement in Vietnam was being reported on every night by Walter Cronkite, whom we trusted as a father. My cousin Davey joining up. Hucksters prowled the back alleys selling fruit from carts and sharpening knives. Playing baseball in the street, watched by cops whom everyone knew and liked and who walked the beat through the neighborhood. Vacations at the lake with our entire extended family convoying there for safety from frequent auto breakdowns on the old state roads. 

Fishing in the river beside the raw sewage outfall, and selling the carp we caught to people who owned cats. And in the summer, flies and the smell of rotting garbage as we just dropped paper bags full of trash into 55 gallon open topped drums in the back yards.

2015 is not nearly as exciting, or maybe I'm not.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> I was at least around back then - your parents age .... but I do remember the riots .... I remember, on one of them, my Dad stopping home to pick up his pistol before taking out the truck .... the Teamsters and the trucking companies had an informal agreement about the riot situation .... they wanted the cargo delivered but the union needed the drivers protected .... the agreement was to basically turn a blind eye to the drivers being armed .... kind of an eye opener for a 10 yr old


My dad was a Teamster.
If you go to this link you will see an image of a trucker being brutally beaten during the 1992 "Rodney King" riots
https://www.google.com/search?q=teamster+rodney+king+riots&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=qgdvVYTUJIW3yQTmzYCADA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1366&bih=651

edited: Kinda sad is it not? I mean to have riots named after a you while you were strung out on PCP?
Should not the Ferguson riot be called the Michael Brown riot?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Growing up in South Florida and watching paradise turn sour, thanks to people of all races and national origins, is THE reason my wife and I now live in a rural area. In fact, my wife said a number of years ago that if the county ever paves our road we will have to move further out.

On another side note: the civil rights riots put a real crimp in our groups drinking habits. Being under age, we would drive to the black part of town, offer to buy a guy going into the liquor store some if he would buy for us. We never got cheated or stolen from. The riots stopped that particular activity.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wasn't 1965 when the "Sexual Revolution" getting into full swing? I remember a Time Magazine cover proclaiming that the sexual revolution was over somewhere around 1978.

bummer


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

In 1965 I was a teachers worse nightmare...an intelligent smartass...lol...seriously I was an average kid in an average rural community, trying to learn all that I could about hunting, fishing and farming...and 50 years later I am still learning! Great link, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My father worked on the freight trains. I remember him packing a pistol as he was required to walk along the train in some very rough neighborhoods back then. I also remember my parents discussing if the riots and burning of the inter cities was the beginning of the end, followed by drugs and the hippie culture.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Wasn't 1965 when the "Sexual Revolution" getting into full swing? I remember a Time Magazine cover proclaiming that the sexual revolution was over somewhere around 1978.
> 
> bummer



Time Magazine was obviously wrong. The sex revolution has a new leader, Bruce... er ... I mean Caitlyn Jenner. 
(Rumor has emerged that Wheaties are a GMO product.)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> In 1965 I was a small child, exceptionally cute and witty. I had not learned to curse yet. There were very few illegals and muslimes had not infiltrated our cities. LBJ and the idiots in DC were laying the plans to FUBAR We The People.


Same here. A wee little Denton who thought the world was bright and exciting.

Occasionally, my mother will ask me what happened to that sweet little boy she knew. I always respond with the one word answer - reality. :jaded:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I was a 5 year old Air Force brat, just returned from France at Dreux-Louvilliers Air Base. The Kennedy assassination still fresh in Mom's mind, she was wondering what was to become of our nation as rioting became more and more common. We lived in the burbs of Whitehall, outside Columbus, Ohio but, I noticed when a revolver appeared in it's ready position in a holster slung across the top of my parents closet door.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

1965-The year I integrated my fathers bowling alley. I was raised in a small rural Tennessee town that did not have money for different schools for blacks and whites. We went to school together played baseball, football, track together and generally acted like kids everywhere else did-no trouble between races. While working in my fathers bowling alley one Saturday a young black man and his date came in and ASKED if it was ok to bowl in our establishment. Sure I replied what size shoes do you need, I checked them in gave them a lane and did not think anything about it. About 45min later my father came in and saw them bowling and ask me if I had let them bowl. Sure I replied-O'hell what have you done was my fathers response. After a quick conversation about black and white and people in general he agreed with me that "whats the problem". A while later the young black man's father came thru the doors and made a bee line to him and his date and started reaming them out, could not hear what was said but they both started changing shoes as he came up to the counter and started to apologize to my dad, stating that he wanted no trouble and his son would not be back. My dad stopped him in mid sentence and told him that his son had asked if he could bowl and that my son (me) had told him he could, It was his bowling alley and that there was NOT going to be any trouble and that ANYONE who wanted could bowl as long as they behaved themselves black or white.
That fall when the new league started we had black ladies teams bowling against white ladies teams and black men's teams bowling against white men's teams. A few people (white) started giving my dad some crap in the beginning but he just told them to get the hell out and don't come back until your attitude changes. There was never any trouble and everyone had a good time. Probably helped that my dad was an ex-marine who could have whipped the crap out of 99.999% of all the men in town. I wish things were that simple again.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I was 9-years-old in 1965. I was a kid growing up in Phoenix, Arizona, and I was oblivious to all the stuff going on around me back then.

I really didn't start paying attention to things like the Vietnam War and MLK and RFK until 1968. That was my year of "awakening".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In 1965 I still believed in the good guys. I had not been woken up yet but the awaking was coming.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

My parents weren't even a twinkle in their dads eye in 1965....

But the 60s is one of my favourite times in history.... The hight of the cold war.... The time when America was a real power... Where civil unrest over rights was a big thing (exercising constitutional rights) and set a party that future generations ###### up.... 

Also was the 3rd round of the Vietnam war... A sad time.... The worse is how soldiers were treated when they cake home... That should never be forgotten.... But it is....

Even in Australia, alot of things were changing... For the better.... Then cone 2015, its all pissed away..... 

As only a pup to you long in the tooth wolves... Its a shame how the world has changed over such a short period of time


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> My parents weren't even a twinkle in their dads eye in 1965....
> 
> But the 60s is one of my favourite times in history.... The hight of the cold war.... The time when America was a real power... Where civil unrest over rights was a big thing (exercising constitutional rights) and set a party that future generations ###### up....
> 
> ...


I don't know what things were like in Australia in the 1960s. I know that Australia had soldiers in Vietnam.

The 1960s in the U.S. were not the proudest times in our country's history. Martin Luther King, JFK, and RFK were all assassinated, the Vietnam War got completely out of hand, violent race riots, violent war protests, sex-drugs-rock 'n roll, Charles Manson, Woodstock, the Cold War and Cuban missile crisis and Bay of Pigs fiasco, and the list goes on and on and on.

The U.S. never recovered from the 1960s, and it has been downhill ever since, except during the Reagan years.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I don't know what things were like in Australia in the 1960s. I know that Australia had soldiers in Vietnam.
> 
> The 1960s in the U.S. were not the proudest times in our country's history. Martin Luther King, JFK, and RFK were all assassinated, the Vietnam War got completely out of hand, violent race riots, violent war protests, sex-drugs-rock 'n roll, Charles Manson, Woodstock, the Cold War and Cuban missile crisis and Bay of Pigs fiasco, and the list goes on and on and on.
> 
> The U.S. never recovered from the 1960s, and it has been downhill ever since, except during the Reagan years.


Yes we had the war, hippy movement, baby killer chanters, conscription etc....

We also had equal rights, acceptance of blacks as a people, woman's rights etc etc....

Its how those future generations used that new found power/freedom that caused the demise.... Not the movements that created the change...

The demise of the west is a complex issue... But arrogance is a massive factor.... That gets worse every year.... A example is Sept 11, USA was unsalable..... Until that day in history...


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> all the suburbs back in 1960's that were the white buffer zone between us and the Chicago riots are all black now ..... all fell like dominoes over the last 60 years .... the one's that were the pride & joy of the 2nd Generation immigrant Poles & Italians are almost uninhabitable now - even the average blacks won't live there ..... giant cesspools - same thing all across the country and in every major city


Good point. My family saw Milwaukee's Polish south side rot as well (Mexican and Puerto Rican Immigrants).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was there for the riots, just outside of Watts at my cousins.
Drove back and forth with M1 Garand's with us to and from work.
Went there on a vacation visit, stayed four months, got out of that sewer two weeks after the riots.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember as a kid watching a lot of those events unfold on our dinky little black and white TV. I was kid then...seems so long ago now.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was born in '65. Had I known what was in store I may have requested a do-over.


----------

